# MS Outlook does not display new messages



## Brigham (Mar 19, 2009)

I have MS Outlook 2007. Today, when the program started up this morning, it did what it always does, downloads new messages, and I can see the progress bar at the bottom (Receiving .. of .. messages). However, while it was downloading, I noticed it was not displaying any of the messages in the Inbox (or any other box for that matter). I thought perhaps it would do that once the download process was complete, but to no avail, the messages are not accessible anywhere. Since then I have received more messages, as the system checks every few minutes, but they are not displayed. I did not change any settings of the program. 

I checked my gmail account on the server, and everything is there, just not on Outlook.
Advice?


----------



## shadowboxdm (Feb 3, 2010)

same problem here. XP sp3, using Kaspersky Internet security 8. all views are set to imap folders are subscribed, can view e-mails on web based mail app, but does not pull them down to outlook. only one computer in office has these problems. ...for the one person with blackberry. 3 others in office with iPhones have no problem. Maybe it's blackberry sync software messing with the IMAP?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure you're not filtering your views to show only read messages.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious, and you may have all ready done this, in your inbox, next to "Today", is there a "+" sign next to day? If so click it.


----------

